# Kreative Abfallentsorgung, seltsame Brettspiele und schwarze Balken, die rendern- Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kreative Abfallentsorgung, seltsame Brettspiele und schwarze Balken, die rendern- Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Diese Woche stand ganz im Zeichen von DICEs neuen Shooter Battlefield 4 (Beta). Gleich mehrere Leute zählten die Sekunden, bis die Open Beta eröffnet wurde. Aber nicht nur: Für seine Privatsammlung ersteigerte Raff außerdem eine der seltenen Voodoos mit AGP-4x-Schnittstelle.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kreative Abfallentsorgung, seltsame Brettspiele und schwarze Balken, die rendern- Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich will alles über den schwarzen Balken wissen, verratet mir eure dunkelsten (schwarzen ^^) Geheimnisse!


----------



## keinnick (6. Oktober 2013)

@ReinSteinhart: Glückwunsch zum Redakteur!


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Oktober 2013)

Soso, PCGH hat also schon eine R9 290X


----------



## AgeAlumid (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kreative Abfallentsorgung, seltsame Brettspiel und schwarze Balken, die rendern- Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Sind die Sachen von Hardwar Friedhof wirklich alle Kapuut, ich würde die sonst alle nehmen. Könnte de gut gebrauchen, auch wenn sie kaputt sind.


----------



## Overkee (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen schwarzen Balken


----------



## phenom-2 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte gerne was aus dem Hardware Friedhof haben darf ich ????


----------



## Spackfighter (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich will auch so einen schwarzen Balken, für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke versteht sich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2013)

Was ist so besonderes an dem Pornobalken?
Bild 1: Zyklopenschach
Bild 2: Er brach das Brot und verteilte es unter den Armen ( Vorsicht Doppelbedeutung )
Bild 3: Sagt mir rein garnix, Rumpelheinzchen?
Bild 4: Man sollte es wohl in Barrel berechnen
Bild 5: Der Heckenschütze lauerte nicht im Hintergrund sondern war in der Tasse
Bild 6: Tante Klementine
Bild 7: An Strom anschließen und langsam die Spannung erhöhen. Das schüttelt sich von alleine ab . Oder ihr gebt ihm eine Machete
Bild 8: Klar ist der Raum unbegrenzt, einfach nur fester pressen oder die Außenmauer entfernen dan reicht es für ewig
Bild 9: Ein toter Pixel


----------



## XD-User (6. Oktober 2013)

Bild 1: Dazu fällt selbst mir nichts ein  sowas kommt ja wohl net im Redakteursalltag vor 
Bild 2: Gratz endlich ist Steinhardt einer von euch  Den Pizza teilen Skill hat er wohl auch.
Bild 3: Neuer Redakteur der wohl Daniels Überbleibsel übernimmt und schon ein Mainboard Video gemacht hat.
Bild 7: BILD NEWS! Technik Redakteur stirbt beim hantieren mit PC Zeugs, sind PC´s ungefährlich oder doch Killermaschinen?!
Bild 9: Cern hat also Schwarzeloch Grafikkarten erfunden, die von AMD vertrieben werden  was die wohl so kann.

Wieder eine schöne Woche 
PS: Raff mach dir nichts drauß, Benchmarker sind net so beliebt 

Ey Dr Bakterius  die Art Bilder zu kommentieren ist meine


----------



## jamie (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub ich werde Müllmann...


----------



## Yassen (6. Oktober 2013)

Was ihr alle mit dem schwarzen Balken habt. 
Ist doch ganz klar sie vernichten Beweismittel. Ich glaube nämlich das Redakteure nciht ins Zeugenschutz Programm kommen.


----------



## retro-2 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub ich komme mal bei euch vorbei bevor ihr die Hardware entsorgt...


----------



## okeanos7 (6. Oktober 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Was ihr alle mit dem schwarzen Balken habt.
> Ist doch ganz klar sie vernichten Beweismittel. Ich glaube nämlich das Redakteure nciht ins Zeugenschutz Programm kommen.


 
ich freue mich auf den test 


nach raffs gesichtausdruck auf dem ersten bild bringt sie wohl durchwachsene  ergebnisse


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2013)

Hat Reinhard eigentlich die Pizza mitgebracht weil er zum Redaktuer befördert wurde oder wurde er zum Redakteur befördert weil er Pizza mitgebracht hat? 

Wie auch immer - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2013)

Er ist Redakteur geworden weil er jeden Tag die Pizza mitbringen muss, so als Futtermeister ehrenhalber


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Oktober 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Soso, PCGH hat also schon eine R9 290X


 
NNEEEIN, sag bloß, das war uns hier doch allen gar nicht klar


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2013)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> NNEEEIN, sag bloß, das war uns hier doch allen gar nicht klar


 
mir nicht also ich weiß nur von einem schwarzen balken


----------



## big-maec (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab den schwarzen Balken mal hochgeklappt. Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. Oktober 2013)

@Dr Bakterius: Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Dein vorgeschlagener Spitzname bei den Kollegen keinen Anklang findet


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Oktober 2013)

Pro Futtermeister! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## marvinj (7. Oktober 2013)

Haha, sehr gute Zusammenstellung der Bilder. Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert   Danke 
P.S. wer weiß, wer weiß, was das für ein schwarzer Balken ist   Den Testbericht möchte ich gerne haben Raff 

@PCGH_Tom Ein herzliches "Willkommen" auch von mir an dieser Stelle


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (7. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Pro Futtermeister!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Denk nicht mal dran!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Oktober 2013)

Zu spät. Nächste Woche Pronto? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (7. Oktober 2013)

Ne, aber ne Scheibe Brot und ein Kilo Butter. Schmeckt identisch und ist ähnlich nahrhaft.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. Oktober 2013)

Falscher Status beim Steinhard btw


----------



## FMLPs (7. Oktober 2013)

der schwarze balken zeigt nur scharzes bild an stelle ich fest oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Ne, aber ne Scheibe Brot und ein Kilo Butter. Schmeckt identisch und ist ähnlich nahrhaft.



Verschwender, 1 kg Brot und ein Hauch von Fett reicht. Suppen sind auch gesünder wenn mehr Augen in den Topf schauen anstatt heraus


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2013)

Wo wir grad bei falschem Status sind - wie kommt Raff als Import-Hesse im tiefsten Franken eigentlich zum Titel "Lokalhorst"? Das geht ja wohl gar nicht!


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Oktober 2013)

Bild 3: Ich habe eine Idee, wer das sein könnte. 

Glückwusch an Tom und natürlich auch an Reinhard!


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Falscher Status beim Steinhard btw



Als Redakteur darf man sich die Benutzertitel aussuchen. Steinhart ist doch genau der richtige.  Glückwunsch zur Beförderung!


----------

